# How much $$ is too much??



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

Not a GSD, but my GSD's buddy, a 6 year old boxer mix. 

I took her into the vet last week because I noticed a raised mole on her back. While in there we found another spot on her chest that was not raised. I scheduled a appointment this week to get them removed. Since this last week the second spot is now raised and seems to be growing pretty quickly, and I have found another spot on her chest. 

I dont want to feel like I am failing my dog, she is playful, has no signs of discomfort or any problems at all, but at what point is it financially irresponsible to keep removing these growths? I do not have A LOT of money, and at around $250 (includes lab results) for each spot this is going to add up pretty quickly if it continues. Right now we are at 3 spots in the matter of 2 weeks. 

If I do not have them removed, will it spread? Will it be painful to her? Im confused and want to do everything I can for my baby girl but it cant put me in the streets.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Did they say what it is or how they're removing it?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there anyway you could workout a payment plan with your vet, If your dog required/requires more treatment...?


----------



## Alphak9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just get a lab test for one mole and then wait for the result. Most likely, the root of the problem is the same. Why spend $250 for each mole?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I would talk to your vet and be honest.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You really need to speak with your vet as to exactly what these growths are. If they are just like the skin "tags" that people get or cysts. Are you seeing a vet that you trust?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Why is it $250 for each spot? That doesn't seen right.
If the vet removes three spots it's going to be $750? 
Even at $250 just to remove one mole sounds ridiculous.

First and foremost you need to know exactly what these moles are. Talk to your vet in great length and make a decision from there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At 5 years old, our boxer had a stage 1 mast cell cancerous growth removed. She will be 12 years old this November. Mast cell cancer has a high rate of incidents in Boxers. Yes, it will spread if it is not removed. You can not logically make a decision until you know what the growth is (could just be a funky growth Boxers get) and what stage it is if it is malignant.

Get your dog started on 100 mg of Benadryl per day (50mg morning and night). Start him on Tagamet or the generic. Make sure it is the Tagamet and not the other anti-acids. Get your dog switched over to a RAW diet to cut out all carbs. Carbs/sugars feed cancer. 

if you would like to read Banshee's story, along with all the articles I found when we discovered a recurrence of growths over a year ago, please PM me and I'll send you the link to that forum.


----------



## juicedgr95 (Nov 12, 2010)

The vet doesnt think they are skin tags and that is why we are removing them and sending them to the lab. She also has a 'bump' on her side we tested a couple months ago, its about golfball sized under the skin. I cant remember the name, I just know it was long and hard to pronounce. It has not grown any more and we have decided to just 'watch' it for growth. If it is removed but they dont get all parts of it, it grows deeper into the body. I wish I could remember the name.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Be careful with biopsies and vets poking around, draining, etc. There are certain growths that boxers are prone to that if touched, they'll spread everywhere. In some cases it's best to not touch them.


----------



## Aiden (Jul 5, 2011)

I do agree with you.I think you will be the biggest stupid on earth if you do pay such a excessive amount for this work.Get another vet for this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a thought I had the other day...when I was discussing Banshee's growth's with the vet, it was mentioned that they take xrays to see if cancer is in the lungs/hearts. Before doing the surgery, can they get an xray to see if there are growths inside? That may help you make the decision on what is best for your dog.


----------

